

Android ported to Windows kernel - dave1010uk
http://www.socketeq.com/

======
dave1010uk
Discussion on reddit makes it sound very interesting:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1773hv/android_403_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/1773hv/android_403_ported_to_windows_78_natively/)

------
pedalpete
WindowsPhone runs on the windows kernel, so theoretically, this would be able
to run on phones as well.

Unlike RIM, would Microsoft support running Android apps on WP?

------
Zigurd
It looks very interesting, and it looks like they did it the right way, by
porting the Dalvik VM, system server, and the suite of processes like
SurfaceFlinger that make up what one could call the "Android app runtime" to
Windows. That is in contrast to putting all of the Android OS into a
virtualization container, which is what it appears Bluestacks does.

There are some interesting challenges to that approach, but I believe they can
all be overcome. It will be interesting to see, if, for example, you can run
Android JNIs or if the use of JNIs requires re-compiling to create .dll
instead of .so files.

Very very interesting in any case.

